# Spirulina Powder



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I have never used this to feed my fry, a friend gave me some.
Who here has or does use and how do you use.
My friend only uses it in his Salt Water tanks and I have read where it supposed to be good for all fry.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

i take a cup fill it with tank water. Then, I wet a toothpick or my planting squeezers and stick it in the bag, then stick the toothpick into the cup and swirl until all of it dissolves. Then i pour it in the tank.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks
Bill


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I mix mine in with beefheart, otherwise I find they dont like it. You could also gutload feeder fish such as guppy fry with it to feed to your bettas, which is how many people with big carnivorous fish get their fish to eat their spirulina


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

That sounds good for adults, I was wondering about giving it to fry.
Here, you can buy Frozen Brine Shrimp that are loaded with it, they actually look a little green and the water you thaw them out in is greenish.
Bill


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Do the fry actually eat it or is it too feed the micro critters that the fry feed on? I can't see betta fry going after plant material...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

GhostFeather said:


> That sounds good for adults, I was wondering about giving it to fry.
> Here, you can buy Frozen Brine Shrimp that are loaded with it, they actually look a little green and the water you thaw them out in is greenish.
> Bill


I use the beefheart/spirulina mix for the fry, otherwise they wont touch it, its algae and bettas are pretty fussy, especially fry. 
That gutloaded brineshrimp would be so much easier, I wish we had that here.
I wonder if you could feed spirulina to bbs that have hatched? They die of starvation so maybe feeding them would make each hatch last longer too as well as giving them the benefit of gutloaded bbs


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't see why you can't feed it to BBS, it just makes green water.
Maybe it is to feed the critters in the breeding tank, so the fry can eat the critters.
I just read a couple of places where some breeders feed the fry with it and wondered if someone on here had any idea of using it.
Thanks
Bill


----------

